# Hiccups; Does your dog get them?



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

Since the first day we got our beloved Moose he has always gotten the hiccups. I asked the vet about it and he told me that they will grow out of it. I noticed they will start in after he eats, or if he gets really excited while playing and calms down. The hiccups last for a minute or so but sometimes they can seem pretty violent. It doesn't seem to bother him at all. He just keeps doing what he is doing. 

So do any of your Goldens do this? Or did they do it, while they were puppies? When should I expect him to outgrow it?

Should I have his food bowl elevated to help prevent the hiccups? 

Also he has started burping any idea what is going on there?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh yes... the real question is "does he ever stop" lol!!!


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

Ella does the same thing! No burps yet, but definitely very frequent hiccups, always after eating and sometimes after play. I was planning on checking with the vet about it next time we go, but she also doesn't seem bothered by it.

I just assumed it was because they sometimes eat a lot quickly and then run around...just never give themselves time to digest it after inhaling it. But I'm not sure. I'd be interested to hear from any others with older pups to see if they indeed do grow out of it once their tummies get bigger and they aren't bouncing off the walls quite so much...


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Daisy used to get hiccups as a little puppy. They grow out of it. I miss the puppy hiccups!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker used to have hiccups all the time.

Now that he's old, he hasn't had them in a long time.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww puppy hiccups! Enjoy them while they last. It is perfectly normal. Both B&B had them when they were little pups. As they get older they do grow out of them.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

look at all of you puppy people...makes me want a new one! yes, they go away & you'll be surprised how much you miss those cute little noises! Layla hasn't had any for almost 3 months, she would always get them when she was sleepy, so cute!


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Tucker used to have hiccups all the time.
> 
> Now that he's old, he hasn't had them in a long time.




Old? Isn't Tucker only about a year?!?! ha, give the poor guy a break!


----------



## *~*2Blondes*~* (Nov 29, 2007)

Molly gets them all the time after eating and playing hard, just like you said. It doesn't seem to bother her, but she always looks at me with a face that says "oh geeze, not again"


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They will grow out of it I promise. Bama was the worst with hiccups but it all stopped around 5 months. He is now hiccup free.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I had heard that hiccups could also be a sign of worms...Tailer was so cute doing the full-belly-hiccups, I just loved to watch him...but during his final round of puppy shots I mentioned the hiccups & worms to our Vet and they tested him and indeed he did have worms! 

Not sure if it was just a coincidence or if it is a common problem...but I do miss the puppy hiccups!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow often gets hiccups but I have noticed that she is getting them less and less. The first week I had her she had hiccups after every meal and play time! Now it is normally only if she has been playing hard right after eating!

My GSD used to get them as a pup but her grew out of them by about 4-5 months.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy gets them when she wakes up suddenly, after she eats, when she gets excited, and so on. Thankfully they're never really violent, just actually cute.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Yep. Riley used to get hiccups all the time when he was younger.
He's 7 months old now and hasn't had them in quite a while.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

KayCee was the worst at hiccups when she was a baby. Would sometiems get them while sleeping for some reason.


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

Our Lucy gets them too! She's had them since day 1. She also burps like crazy after she eats. At least 2 or 3 big loud ones. It's because she tends to eat little fast. She doesn't TOTALLY scarf but probably a little faster than she should, so she tends to "take in" too much air with her food. I'm glad she burps so good as it gets the air out of her belly ( I worry about bloat). Sometimes if I know she's going to be playing after she eats I will actually "burp" her before I let her play. My friends think I'm a kook (maybe I am) but at least it eases my mind abit


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

gottaBgolden said:


> Our Lucy gets them too! She's had them since day 1. She also burps like crazy after she eats. At least 2 or 3 big loud ones. It's because she tends to eat little fast. She doesn't TOTALLY scarf but probably a little faster than she should, so she tends to "take in" too much air with her food. I'm glad she burps so good as it gets the air out of her belly ( I worry about bloat). Sometimes if I know she's going to be playing after she eats I will actually "burp" her before I let her play. My friends think I'm a kook (maybe I am) but at least it eases my mind abit


My Lucy doesn't burp, but when she toots, it's time to take her outside for a minute. She only does it when she needs to go.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm glad someone brought this up. Tilly get the hiccups also and I was going to ask the vet. Now I realize it's just normal. 

This morning in one of our first trips outside, she started eating grass. When Sierra (my rottie who's now at the bridge) did this it was because her tummy was upset, she'd eat the grass and then hack it all up and then feel better. So I assumed Tilly must have had a tummy ache. Then about 2 minutes later she let out the biggest burp and then she was up and around playing. I think it kind of startled her. I of course just thought it was too cute.


----------



## Kory P (Dec 23, 2007)

Benny is a hiccup and burp machine! 
Its so funny to see the little guy just stop playing and you hear this big burp, then its back to playing. 
The hiccups are slowing down a bit, moslty after his naps. Must be all that snoring


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

Adriennelane said:


> My Lucy doesn't burp, but when she toots, it's time to take her outside for a minute. She only does it when she needs to go.


 
 same here :yuck:


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

KORY P-- Benny looks sooooooooo sweet and innocent in your pic. Bet it really hard when you have to correct him:


----------



## *~*2Blondes*~* (Nov 29, 2007)

Adriennelane said:


> My Lucy doesn't burp, but when she toots, it's time to take her outside for a minute. She only does it when she needs to go.


Oh man, that smell is the WORST!:yuck: I think my husband is a little intimidated that a sweet little puppy can make more of a stank than he can! LOL j/k


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Phew crisis over, 

I swear this forum has everything about everything...


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I always thought what Lucy did was the hiccups. (see my post about Lucy starting to bloat). When I called the E-vet and described "hiccups" I was told that dogs don't hiccup and to get her in right away.


----------



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

I am glad I found this topic! Sophie does hiccup sometimes and I was wondering why. I am relief that is normal. She does like that when she was very exciting and does that after eating her meal. I did hear her burp one time.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

JayBen said:


> I always thought what Lucy did was the hiccups. (see my post about Lucy starting to bloat). When I called the E-vet and described "hiccups" I was told that dogs don't hiccup and to get her in right away.


So???

Did you???

Don't leave me hanging? What was the outcome


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Marcus said:


> So???
> 
> Did you???
> 
> Don't leave me hanging? What was the outcome


Yes. She is ok now. She didn't need surgery as her stomach didn't flip. Were currently giving her gas-x with every meal and looking into a Gastropexy.


----------



## tennessee_rose (Apr 7, 2014)

Yup, my guy gets them when he eats too fast. At each meal I've started giving him just half his food in his bowl, then wait about 5-10 minutes and then give him the other half. Otherwise he just wolfs all his food down super fast. I don't even think he chews, he just inhales! Once I started doing this his hiccups went away. 
And yes, he will burp occasionally too. Doesn't happen too often and doesn't seem to bother him so we just laugh it off and say he fits right in with the rest of the family!


----------

